# Floating Hornwort



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

When I first started my rhom's tank I dint know anything about planted aquariums, so I filled the bottom of my tank with silica sand and tried to plant my hornwort plants but it dint work out well. After some reaserch I found out plants dont generally grow well in sand because it is so compressed. After slowly watching my plants die I decided to just allow them to float along the surface. Its been working great so far the plants are very green, produce alot of oxygen and it provides more cover for my rhoms. I think it even made my water crystal clear. Tell me what you guys think I'll email the pics to somebody willing to post them thanks guy.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

hornwort is a floating plant it never produces any roots to attach itself to substrate. you will continue to have success with it floating







. if you want it to go from the bottom to the top you need to tie it to a rock or something heavy so it stays down. i experimented and found a way to make it work for me.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Tensa said:


> hornwort is a floating plant it never produces any roots to attach itself to substrate. you will continue to have success with it floating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? the ones in my aro tank rooted up all the gravel._ have it mixed up along with my Fanwort._


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea post a picture maybe you have something besides hornwort. but hornwort doesnt root at all. i didnt realize this until recently myself when i was researching plants more. so that is why i decided to just tie mine to a rock. i use it as a nitrate sponge.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

I just purchased some of this today. Wanted java moss or something i havent even herd of, but this was the only aquarium plant available in town... Stupid north.


----------

